# Win A MIMOBOT Prize Pack For Simply Uploading Your Best Halloween Costume Photo!



## mimobot (Oct 20, 2010)

Hello ghouls and goblins!

This is Sean from MIMOBOT http://www.mimobot.com and we want to give you a chance to win some spooky USB flash drives!

Simply go to our Facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/MIMOBOT and click on the "Contests" tab - upload your best Halloween costume photo and you are entered to win!

*GRAND PRIZE
*MimoWeen Prize Pack: 
(1) 4 GB RayD81 MIMOBOT USB Flash Drive: http://budurl.com/RayD81
(1) 4 GB Galacula MIMOBOT USB Flash Drive: http://budurl.com/Galacula
+ (1) 8GB MIMOBOT Flash Drive of your choice

*HONORABLE MENTION
*For the best MIMOBOT-related costume:
(1) 16 GB MIMOBOT of your choice

Visit http://www.mimoco.com to see all of our MIMOBOTS!

Good luck!


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

The USB drives are kinda cool, but I can't seem to find the storage capacity of the drives written anywhere on your website.

Are there not for storing data?

Am I missing something?


----------



## mimobot (Oct 20, 2010)

We have capacities from 2GB to 16GB - use the drop down menu to see the prices but just upload your Halloween costume photo on our page to win some for free!

They are for storing data!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I just uploaded my Xena pic


----------



## mimobot (Oct 20, 2010)

Awesome! 

Good luck 

Make sure to share with your friends so they can vote you into the top 3!


----------

